# DOPA Mucuna



## WilleyG (Aug 7, 2011)

Having stopped taking Zoloft when, after 12 years use, I began to have the same symptoms they state 'teens' have - suicidal desires. Asd far as I know, there have been no PUBLISHED studies regarding SSRIs being used long-term.
The "ordeal" was 'interesting' to say the least and lasted about 6-8 months as I did it without alternatives initially. Now, I am taking St. John's Wort(only 300mg not the prescribed 900) SAMe (400mg) and have just discovered DOPA Mucuna. This has been used for centuries in India and I have noticed a major increase in a "vest" for Life with a major decrease in anxiety and negative "what if" thoughts.
I will be working with these, fine-tuning my amounts and let you all know of the results.


----------



## Shambles (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey there any updates? I have tried small amounts of L-Dopa. I need to order some more. How are you finding it?


----------

